

From HTTP to HTTPS with free certificates - graue
http://blog.ruilopes.com/post/3678866680/from-http-to-https-with-free-certificates

======
graue
I recently set up HTTPS on my personal blog, and this article saved me a lot
of time doing so. The free StartCom certs really work. In the end it doesn't
matter so much because I switched to Jekyll, but if your blog has an admin
interface where you send the password over HTTP, there's no sense not securing
it.

